# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  How Long Can I Function Off Power Naps?

## blade5x

I was just wondering, how long can a person function off power napping? I mean like, no regular sleep, just take a power nap when you are tired. I just want to know because I&#39;ve been up the past 36 hours, with only two hours of sleep in total, and I feel perfectly fine right now. I had to pull an all nighter for an exam, so instead of going to sleep, I took a short "nap" of 30 minutes. It wasn&#39;t even a real nap, I was awake most of the time, and probably entered the semi-concious state for only 5 minutes or so. I got up, still feeling tired, but I felt ok. I was able to stay up all night, though I did feel a little tired, but it was odd tired feeling, because it wasn&#39;t the type where I wanted to go to sleep. I just didn&#39;t feel like moving around a lot.

So after my exam today, I came back around 12pm, and decided to take another nap. I entered a semi concious & unconcious on-and-off state for probably 1 and half hours. I felt crappy getting out of bed, but I knew I&#39;d have trouble falling asleep at night if I decided to keep sleeping. Anyway, I feel perfectly fine now, having functioned off only 2 hours of sleep in the past 36 hours.

It&#39;s just something I&#39;d like to know, how far can someone go off this? I don&#39;t plan to sleep like this on a regular basis, only during final examination weeks  :smiley:

----------


## Tsen

Well, if you don&#39;t strictly regulate your power naps, not too much longer than a few days.
However, if you manage to force your body into a Polyphasic Sleep Cycle then, supposedly, you can go almost indefinitely.
The problem with that is that the transition to polyphasic sleep is supposed to be killer and incredibly hard to get through.

By the way, an odd note--I used to be a Biphasic Sleeper, and I still revert to it every once in a while.  In fact, I like to whenever I can because it gives kick-butt dreams and reduces the total amount of time I spend asleep.

----------


## blade5x

I&#39;ve read about Polyphasic sleep, but I&#39;m not interested in that. I&#39;d get to bored being awake 22/24 hours a day  :tongue2:  A few days sounds pretty good  for unscheduled napping. I&#39;ve now made up my sleep - slept 12 hours, from 10PM-10AM, and even a lucid  :smiley:

----------


## PenguinLord13

> By the way, an odd note--I used to be a Biphasic Sleeper, and I still revert to it every once in a while.  In fact, I like to whenever I can because it gives kick-butt dreams and reduces the total amount of time I spend asleep.
> [/b]



I created that article  :smiley: . Before it was just a redirect to polyphasic sleep (though it has changed a bit (and improved) since I created it).  Biphasic sleep is definitely something I will be considering in the nearish future if my work load gets too great (though I plan on polyphasic sleep in college). Anyways, without donig polyphasic sleep you can probably only go a couple more days like this at most before you are unable to function properly, as without the regularity of Polyphasic sleep, it just won&#39;t work.

----------

